# Renewal price?



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Guys

Just wanted to see what you guys though of this price. Basic details are here:-

31 Years old
9 NCB
No Accidents or points
R34 GTR VSpec
All mods declared (Engine, turbo kit, wheels etc etc)
5000 miles
Garaged
No Agreed value
Cat 1 + tracker
Good postcode


It was £700ish and now has gone upto £840 fully comp?


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello Rob,

Call me on Monday and I will see what I can do.

Have a good weekend

Dan 
A-Plan 
0845-0711234


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Dan

I will do, thanks

Rob


----------

